# [VBA]Excel-Kommentare auslesen



## poddix (26. August 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte gerade aus einer Excel-Tabelle in bestimmten Zellen den Kommentar als String auslesen. Die Hilfefunktion hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Es wird mir immer die Funktion Worksheets("Tabelle1").Scenarios(1).Comment vorgeschlagen. Was ist eigentlich ein Scenario So wie ich das sehe kann ich damit keine bestimmte Zelle ansprechen. Ich habs schon mit  Worksheets("Tabelle1").Cells(1,1)Comment probiert, aber das frisst mein Rechner so nicht. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag?

Gruss
poddix


----------



## poddix (26. August 2004)

Kommando zurück!

Ich habs. Ich hatte .text vergessen, also gehts mit Worksheets("Tabelle1").Cells(6, 6).Comment.Text... 

Gruss
poddix


----------



## duckdonald (26. August 2004)

Und die Lösung lautet:


```
Sub Makro1()
    
[a1] = Worksheets("Tabelle1").Range("B6").Comment.Text

End Sub
```
(Schreibt in Zelle "A1" den Kommentar der Zelle "B6")


P.s.: Wenn man etwas nicht genau weiß kann man ein 
Makro aufzeichnen lassen. Und dieses dann im Editor
bearbeiten, und dann alles nunnötige entfernen.


----------

